# Wilson's First 5K



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My son's fiancee has been taking Wilson for walks. He enjoys the exercise and I needed to loosen the reins a bit, and allow someone else to handle him. Today was the first time he rode off in the car, and went on a big adventure, though. The little stinker did not even wave at me, ha-ha! So, here he is on his first 5K.
I was glad to see that he heeled nicely... you never know what your kids will do when they are away from home and mom.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww! Must've felt like the first day of Kindergarten to you.........and Wilson certainly looks like he was ready for it! LOL! How nice he is walking!!!!!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So cute! Looks like a gorgeous spot for a walk too.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Good boy, Wilson!


----------

